# Stomach problems



## Bobjenkind (Jan 13, 2020)

Ever since I got dp I didn’t get stomach problems until like a year into it my stomach problems occur when I’m like on vacation and we go out to eat and stuff like that the feelings are like bloating not hungry wanting to throw up. When I’m alone tho they are still there but they subside a lot. For example I would go on vacation with my gf and every time I do that it’s like my stomach get weaker one time I ended up in the emergency room because I just couldn’t eat. Anybody know what this could be?


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Could be lots of things...

Something simple is my guess.

GERD?

or Anxiety, which makes your stomach feel full when you aren't.. when adrenaline is high the last thing you wanna do is eat


----------



## Kartik (Apr 2, 2020)

How do you feel in the region below your belly button? Do you feel pain at the base of the spine? Do you feel energy in sex organs or feel numbness there? Do you feel tightness or contraction or tension in muscles of reproductive organs?


----------

